# Trim Removal



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Removing and installing upper A-pillar trim

1 - Upper A-pillar trim 
Removing 
- Unclip upper C-pillar trim in area of upper A-pillar trim -1- 
- Unclip upper A-pillar trim -1- starting at top. 
- Lift out upper A-pillar trim -1-.

Installing 
- Start by sliding upper A-pillar trim -1- between dash panel and A-pillar. 
- Clip in trim -1- and position door seal -3- over -A- pillar trim. 
2 - Mounts 
3 - Seal 
Make sure seal is properly positioned after fitting trim










Removing and installing rear side trim 
1 - Side trim 
- Remove rear seat bench → Chapter and backrest 
- Remove outer seat belt anchorage point → Fig. 
- Remove striker pin of rear seat backrest → Fig. 
- Starting from top rear, unfasten side trim -1- from clips -2- (8x). 
2 - Clips

Removing outer seat belt anchorage point 
- Open cover of panel -1- at top in direction of arrow. 
- Unscrew bolt. 
- Tightening torque 55 Nm

Removing striker pin 
- Unfasten nut -2-. 
- Screw out striker pin -1-. 
- Adjust striker pin on installation. 
- Luggage compartment side trim -4- 
- Threaded plate -5- 
- Side trim -6-




























Removing and installing upper C-pillar trim 
1 - C-pillar trim 
- Removing 
- Remove side trim.
- Unclip roof frame trim in area of upper C-pillar trim -1- 
- Unclip upper C-pillar trim -1-. 
- Disengage luggage compartment trim from upper C-pillar trim -1-. 
- Installing 
- Clip upper C-pillar trim -1- into mounts -2- (4x). 
2 - Mounts










Roof frame trim

- Unclip roof frame trim -1- downwards from mounts -3- (4x). 
- On installation, guide centring pin -2- into mount -4-.










Removing and installing rear cross panel trim 
1 - Rear cross panel trim 
- Screw bolts -3- (4x) out of fastening rings -2- on left and right. 
- Unscrew bolts -4- (2x). 
- Unclip rear cross panel trim -1- upwards. 
- Make sure seal is properly positioned after fitting trim. 
2 - Fastening rings 
3 - Bolts (4x) 
- Tightening torque 4.5 Nm 
4 - Bolts (2x) 
- Tightening torque 2 Nm










Removing and installing foot rest and foot rest bracket 
- Removing foot rest

- Remove lower -A- pillar trim 
- Unscrew bolt -1-. 
- Tightening torque 1.5 Nm 
- Press up and take out foot rest -2-. 
- Removing foot rest bracket

- Remove foot rest. 
- Fold over floor covering in area of foot rest bracket. 
- Unscrew nut -4- (2x). 
- Tightening torque 4 Nm 
- Detach foot rest bracket -3-.


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Cheers matey this has sorted my day out


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

AMAZING

Thanks

Unfortunately 6 months too late for my mods but sure it'll come in handy in the future


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

cookie said:


> Cheers matey this has sorted my day out


If you take pics while your doing the job, we can add them to this post, if you have the time you could also read off and post the part numbers of the trim pieces.


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

8) this will no doubt come in handy!!

Cheers, Mark.


----------



## galwaytt (May 15, 2003)

much as I wanted to, I could not get the A-pillar trim off on the drivers' side - all I could foresee was it breaking........has anyone got any pics or a video of it actually coming off ?

In the event, I found a different route to get the mic cable down to the head unit, but I'd still like to know how it is done without wrecking it.......


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

galwaytt said:


> much as I wanted to, I could not get the A-pillar trim off on the drivers' side - all I could foresee was it breaking........has anyone got any pics or a video of it actually coming off ?
> 
> In the event, I found a different route to get the mic cable down to the head unit, but I'd still like to know how it is done without wrecking it.......


I have Elsawin and Bentley manual but neither detail what the problem really is when removing the A pillar trim and it is that where the A pillar trim meets the C pillar trim above the door, there is a square bit of moulding with a hole in it on the A trim that goes underneath the C trim and the end clip of the C trim goes through the hole thus pinning it in place. What you have to do is pull out the C trim so that the end clip clears the A trim then release the A trim from the top first working towards the windscreen.

This sounds easy but it's not, the C trim is very difficult to release, that end clip feels like its screwed in place and you really need to apply considerable force to release it. I did it by feeding in an oblong shaped piece of thin plastic that I cut out from the lid of a large food container behind the top lip of the C trim and then forced the fingers of both hands between the piece of plastic and roof lining then pulled hard - really hard, felt like my fingers would break. Don't just try to lever the trim out or it will crease.


----------

